# House Hunting



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

It really takes it out of you! I found an excellent flat near the uni, but the people i was moving in with have found somewhere else. So i am left looking for 3 people to live with me! But today a friend of mine called me and said there was a room availible in the house where he lived. Excellent! So am going to see the house tomorrow afternoon and if i like it will move in! The rent is tons cheaper than the other place and this is a house rather than a flat! It has a garden! Woo Hoo!I hope it is nice because i can't be bothered looking round for anywhere else!Roll on Summer....


----------



## angylroses (Feb 27, 2003)

Ooh good luck, Nikki! I know how that goes. It took my roommate and I forever to find a safe clean apartment in our city. And now we're in a major noise feud with our downstairs neighbor..







We're hoping to rent a house soon. A garden sounds really nice.. and a quiet backyard with no neighbors below you. lol


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

Congrats on getting a house! AND with a garden- lucky! I'm stuck in an apartment AGAIN next year, but with good friends, so it's okay. You'll have fun making it feel like home-- that's always the best part







.


----------



## Kestrel (Dec 19, 2002)

Hope that house works out! I'm moving on the 29th of this month to a new apt closer to the unversity. Moving in w/ my bf too







Its gonna be SO NICE since now I'm a 30 min bus ride to campus, and with the IBS...well...lets just say I can't wait!







Hugz,Kestrel


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I went to see the house today and it really is nice! I told them i would take it, but i need to check the letting agreement and stuff first! I also want my mum to see it!It was lovely, i love it! My room is big too!


----------



## Taylor Wilkens (Mar 26, 2003)

Nikki i am so so sorry please talk to me.


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

hi nikki!! i moved out of the house i was in during my first yr because i couldnt stand the girls i lived with. none of us knew each other before and i need my own space and they hated the fact i did my own thing all the time. i moved into my own little flat and couldnt be happier there - i lve having my own place and doing as i please without worrying about anyone else. always worth considering if things go wrong..


----------

